# Drop away rest



## outdoorser (Jan 14, 2013)

I'm somewhat new to archery, and am unfamiliar with drop-away arrow rests. I bought a used Hoyt razortec a couple months ago and it came with a drop-away rest. This picture is of the rest with an arrow on it. Does everything look good? Is this how the arrow is supposed to sit on the rest?


----------



## TopofUtahArcher (Sep 9, 2009)

I believe that is a NAP Quicktune 2000 or 3000 and is NOT a dropaway. In order to know if it is set up correctly, we'd likely have to see a profile picture with the whole bow un-drawn, and a picture at full draw. The tune of the rest would depend a lot on the timing and "tiller" or lean of the top cam/idler wheel - again at full draw and static...

I recommend finding a certified pro-shop and have them look it over briefly to give you an idea of what to look for.


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

that not a drop away rest. It does not have a string going back the the cables.


----------



## stablebuck (Nov 22, 2007)

you're just gonna need a new rest...unless you plan on shooting on perfectly level ground and taking shots at targets straight across from you then it's going to prove to be a nuisance of an arrow rest...you can probably find a trophy taker drop away rest on sale somewhere for like $30-40 bucks...


----------



## outdoorser (Jan 14, 2013)

Oh thanks everybody, had know idea. I get over to Logan a lot so i might bring it into you guys, TopofUtah.


----------



## outdoorser (Jan 14, 2013)

Hey another quick question-could I shoot this bow with this rest as is? I understand what you mean, stablebuck, but could i get by practicing with this for a while?


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

yes you can.


----------



## stablebuck (Nov 22, 2007)

yeah it'll definitely fill the bill for now and hunters shot that style rest for many years...so go ahead and have fun getting shooting...won't hurt any for now...


----------



## TopofUtahArcher (Sep 9, 2009)

The NAP Quicktune was "THE" standard rest for a ton of hunters during the late 80's and through the 90's and has won many a tournament. They tune well and shoot well for the technology they had in them at the time. The sport has magically changed almost on a yearly basis since about 2003 regarding how rests are perceived and used... I welcome you over to the new showroom and indoor range on the corner of 800 North Main in Logan. I am there Monday to Friday from 11am to 7pm and am working on construction projects there most of the day on Saturdays after 10...that being said, I have a basketball game my son plays in on Saturday at 11 so I will be gone for a little more than an hour from 10:45 to about noon.... I have quite a few rests to choose from now and a handful of others on route now that the trade show is over.


----------



## NovaNation (Oct 17, 2007)

Love those old TEC series Hoyt's. Nice bow.


----------



## outdoorser (Jan 14, 2013)

Thanks NovaNation. I shot it for the first time yesterday and its awesome!! I can tell I'm hooked on archery now.


----------

